# I got bored so I built a snow plow for my kubota



## itsgottobegreen

Well this is what happens when I get bored and feel like saving a buck. I wanted a Curtis plow, but not at $1900. I rather spend that on a cab (coming soon) So I picked this little baby up on ebay for $275 with shipping. Its off a kubota front mount mower. I put $70 in new hoses, $25 in steel, $40 in couplers. So that only $410. I cut up the old frame, then welded up a new one. It works great. The only problem I had was the piston was bent. But my new 30 ton press took care of that. 

Here are the before and after pictures. Let me know what you all think. 

Now I just need some snow to try it out.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Before phote, note front mount mower bracket.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

After. Yes thats a picture of me.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Close up of new brackets. (dame zip ties that hold the hydralic lines keep breaking)


----------



## itsgottobegreen

It sure can stack some snow. IF WE EVER GET SOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

A shot from the side. It makes the tractor kind of long. But was well worth the effort.


----------



## Live Oak

Nice work! You definitely got a bargain on that blade. Supposed to be another nasty cold snap coming tomorrow and maybe you will get chance to put it to good use in a few days. Looks like it will make a nice dozer grading blade as well. Mt. Airy area sure has changed since the last time I was visiting up there. So many houses in the back ground.


----------



## aegt5000

Itsgottobe…

Nice job, good old American ingenuity (and some Maryland engineering)
Only problem is temp’s in the mid 50’s wont get us much snow.
That set-up looks like it will move and stack snow very well. 
BTW that is also a good looking B7500. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Itsgottobe…
> 
> Nice job, good old American ingenuity (and some Maryland engineering)
> . *


Thanks. 

I am from Jersey, not Maryland. I am just forced to live here. 

You think this is neat you should see the rig I am trying to get a patton on. Also my latest project. Complete custom racks for my landscape trailer. 

Chief- Mt. Airy is getting bad. The fire department can't keep up with the demand. I got more work than I need, but every body and their brother seems to be getting into landscaping. So even though they are building more houses, there is less work going around. 

I knocked down some brushes at my neighbors house with it yesterday. Worked good. I should have build in a tilt cylinder so I could grade with it.


----------



## guest

good job.. but shouldnt you change your name to itsgottabeorange??


----------



## Live Oak

I think that may be a sore subject SJ.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *good job.. but shouldnt you change your name to itsgottabeorange?? *


Hey S.J., at least he had a green shirt on. 
Nice job on the plow.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *good job.. but shouldnt you change your name to itsgottabeorange?? *


Note in my signature: "Its got to be green lawnscapes"
Thats the name of my company. 

Chief is referring to the old JD 955 I had. I was forced to sell it because of some neighbors who bitched about it sitting in yard all the time because it wouldn't fit in the garage. I still miss it. I got a smaller tractor that will fit in the garage. The really annoying part is the person who started the bitching moved out. #[email protected]$:

I still have several more JD tractors. But I am much happier with my Kubota. I plan to replace it with another bigger one when I move out of my parents house soon.


----------



## guest

makes sense to me..

i guess if your lawn company was its got to be orange... you would not get many customers...


----------



## bontai Joe

Very nice setup on your Kubota! Good design and excellent thriftiness on getting materials.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee

itsgottobegreen
:thumbsup: Nice Job:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie

Great job itsgottobegreen, can't wait for your next project...


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Well my plow has worked great pushing driveways that I maintain. I did manage to bend the angle ram again. I hit a corner of the driveway that was higher than the street. I bent it worse this time. O well its an easy fix.


----------



## Archdean

Looks great to me and I admire you for your ingenuity but on this forum Green is everything and Well Orange is Just Orange!!

So much for NEW THINKING!!!

I suppose this will get my second strike in the annals of Whom is beholding to WHOM!!

Again Congratulations for your efforts!


----------



## cimochowski

thats a sweet plow, and an even sweeter tractor.


----------



## Need more toys

I don't have a tractor yet. Looking towards retirement, will be moving to my grandparent's old camp/retirement place, a 17 acre place with about 3 acres nice lawn, 3 acres rough area and trails and snow, as well as my wife's many projects that usually involve something that weighs more than I do. (My loving wife likes concrete benches, etc.) I figure a CUT with a front end loader will do the heavy lifting, a finish mower for the lawn and a brushhog for the rough. The annual snowfall is down a lot from the '60s and '70s, so I was thinking why not rig a plow to the FEL boom. Well, I see its not only possible, it can look real good too and save a lot of time and money. Just plow the snow and when it piles up or gets a good one, slip off the plow and put the bucket back on. Thanks for the nice work and inspiration.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Need more toys! Have you got an eye for a particular CUT for the move to the new location?


----------



## Need more toys

There has always been a Deere there (my grandfather cleared most of the land with a JD bulldozer) so ... I'm looking at the 2000 series - 2305 or 2310. I'm not looking to make money with it or get too crazy, but look at my screen name! Also I suspect the rough area may become littered with a lot of clay pigeons, they tend to follow me around and attack on a regular basis, so I have taken up a defense against them.


----------



## Lamar Holland

I have the L 48 TLB model, and have a Diamond brand 7 1/2 ft power angle plow. They are awesome set ups. For 30 years had plows on pick ups and like this better,,, because of stacking abilities. You'll like that set up when you get to use it.


----------

